# hello



## mandycarter (Dec 16, 2005)

Hello my name is mandycarter and I am a wife of a reserve solider and a mother of a 6 month old.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Hello Mandy, and welcome to the friendliest, most Unpleasant Street on the map.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi, mandy and welcome!


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey mandy! Welcome to the street!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcom to upleasent street!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi Mandy, welcome to my own little slice of hell on the internet! Feel free to make yourself right at home.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Greetings mandy and welcome!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Hello, welcome, and everything everybody else beat me to saying!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings Mandy, glad you signed on. Ooooooooooo you have a 6 month old, children are the scariest of all creations, lol. Wait till the teen years and you'll see! So do you have a boy or girl?


----------



## mandycarter (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi and thanks to all who welcomed me, I have a little boy


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Heya! What are you going to do with that little boy?  :ninja:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Do you think he is old enough to be a prop. Anyway, welcome to the best Halloween site around. Tons of information and insperation if your hard core or just starting out. So get a 2liter, and a bag of chips and start reading through the how-to and props sections. It will make you wounder what these people do the rest of the year. Have fun


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

My cats breath smells like cat food


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

Oh by the way, welcome to the street that everyone hates


----------

